
Amazon To Enter Wine Business - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/06/cheers-amazon-to-enter-wine-business/
======
bmaier
The real question is will it be able to use its firepower to open any doors
for the wine industry. Alcoholic beverage shipping and sales laws in America
are still stuck in the dark ages.

------
Alex3917
I wonder what effect the product recommendation system is going to have on
pricing and availability. The wine industry is very susceptible to information
cascades, which is why you have people paying twenty-five bucks for a bottle
of Cloudy Bay.

